# Sync issues



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am having an intermittent problem with AV sync. We occasionally experience problems in the middle of a movie where, for seemingly no reason, the picture and sound will suddenly be out of sync by a significant amount of time (~1 second or so). It has only happened a few times (maybe 6-7 times over the last 3 months) and seems to occur at the start of a new chapter. Also, and this may just be a coincidence, the problem has only occurred with Disney/Pixar movies.

My setup is:

Samsung BD-P3600 blu ray, connected via HDMI to
Onkyo TX-NR3007 receiver, connected via HDMI to
Panasonic PT-AE4000 projector

Note that I installed updates for both the BluRay player and the AVR over the weekend. I've had this setup for about 3 months. The BluRay player I've had for over a year but it was previously connected to our Panasonic plasma TV in the living room and never had this issue (though, I did not play any Disney/Pixar movies during that time). 

I was watching Toy Story with my son yesterday and this happened 3 times at different points of the movie. All 3 times were at the beginning of a chapter and all 3 times I corrected the problem by starting over at the beginning of the chapter. So, this is not hard to fix but is very annoying.

Anyone have any ideas what is causing this and if it can be fixed? I cannot find any settings in the BluRay player, AVR, or projector that would seem to make this problem go away. 

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So just to be clear, everything starts of in sync, but then, suddenly and in the middle of the movie, the sound will go out of sync?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

eugovector said:


> So just to be clear, everything starts of in sync, but then, suddenly and in the middle of the movie, the sound will go out of sync?


Exactly, and without any provocation. In other words, this didn't happen after we returned from pause, FF, changing listining modes, adjusting picture settings, etc. 

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Seems unlikely, but have you tried a different HDMI cable? Does the picture flicker at all when the audio goes out of sync?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

If the picture flickered, I didn't notice. I have had the picture flicker a few other times with several movies but those events did not accompany any sync issues.

I'll put Toy Story back in this weekend and see if I get the same problem, then switch HDMI cables from Blu Ray to AVR and from AVR to PJ (I installed two of those just in case) and see if that helps.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Many AVRs offer a lip-sync feature which lets you offset the audio from the video, usually used to compensated for various audio and video processing which may introduce a delay. However, this delay is usually constant and doesn't just show up randomly in the middle of a movie. The only hypothesis that I have is that a damaged cable may be introducing an intermittent problem in the audio/video sync, but I'm no expert on the particulars of how HDMI works. The best I can offer at this point is to switch equipment as you are able to try to troubleshoot down to one offender.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't suppose you have a PS3 or a second Bluray player you could swap for testing do you?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> I don't suppose you have a PS3 or a second Bluray player you could swap for testing do you?


No. But I was thinking about getting a second one soon. Maybe this is my cue.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

sga2 said:


> No. But I was thinking about getting a second one soon. Maybe this is my cue.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


UPDATE: After testing different cables and using different inputs on the AVR - none of which helped - I was able to borrow a friend's PS3. No more problems except now I need to junk my 1-yr-old Blu Ray player. I guess I'll demote it to the living room and get an new one for the theater.

At least it's not the brand new receiver. 

Regards
sga2


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If it's still under warranty, contact the manufacturer.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

eugovector said:


> If it's still under warranty, contact the manufacturer.


I'll check, but it's about 14 months old and I don't think it goes beyond 1 year.

Thanks,
sga2


----------

